# هتتعلم صحى يعنى هتتعلم صحى



## ahmedbayoumy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ان شاء الله فى مجموعه من اللينكات الموجود بها مجموعه كبيرة من الكتب والرسومات والتفاصيل الخاصه باعمال اصحى 
وارجوا من الله ان تستفيدوا منها 
http://www.4shared.com/get/48958923/68ea3c08/Standard_Plumbing_Engineering_Design.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42193983/c8d763a1/Plumbing_design_guideline_01.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/76052012/ad13a9c0/ENGINEERED_PLUMBING_DESIGN.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/59142466/a067de43/Basic_Plumbing.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/38362023/e478b74c/plumbing_detail_of_fountain_new_18-1-2008.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/48567061/85580952/Mechanical_Estimating_ManualSheet_Metal_Piping__Plumbing-Joseph_DAmelio.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/38362079/79daaa17/PLUMBING_ROOF_DETAIL_10-9-2007.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/57233026/1f35011d/Checklist_-_Plumbing.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/37559584/368866ab/BOQ11-Plumbing.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/75442602/279c9508/British_Standard_5_plumbing.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/115935749/12822b65/Us_Army_Aviation_Course_-_Basic_Hydraulics_And_Hydraulic_Plumbing_Al0907_Doc.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/115799299/9b8b51aa/fm_5-420_plumbing_and_pipefitting.html?s=1




ونسألكم الدعاء 

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد ما في علم الله صلاة دائمة بدوام ملك الله
إلهي أنت ذو فضل ومنّ وإني ذو خطايا فأعفُ عني 
وظني فيك يا رب جميل فحقق يا إلهي حسن ظني
​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وجارى الاطلاع على المكتبة والتحميل


----------



## zanitty (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جمايلك كترت يا ابو حميد و مش عارفين نوديها فين


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

يا زانتى باشا انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون 
وربنا يوفق الجميع وينفع بنا الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## م/وفاء (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن روابط اخري غير هذا الرابط وجزاك الله بالف خير


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الكبير


----------



## ابن العميد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ايه الجمال ده يابوحميد وكاتب (هتتعلم صحي يعني هتتعلم صحي) الجملة دي براءة اختراع ياعم انتا  
ربنا يكرمك وشكرا علي المجهود


----------



## magdygamal_8 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك في هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم امين 
وتقبل الله منكم صالح الدعاء
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## haabbas (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك على المعلومات المفيدة وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## dohengineer (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يجزيك الخير يا باشا و يبارك بيك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يتقبل منكم الدعاء يا جماعه ويوفقنا ويوفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

أخوتي بامكانكم زيارة مكتبتي أيضاً للإضطلاع على قسم الصحي

عسى الله ينفع بها


----------



## نور محمد علي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
جارى التحميل


----------



## hossien4 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع ونرجو المزيد ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم يا جماعه ونتمنى من الله انه يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتنا


----------



## mostafa_laban (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور حبيبى على المجهود الرائع
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا


----------



## noreldin2000 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لي ولك وولوالدي ووالديك وجميع المسلمين


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا مهندس نور


----------



## hamadalx (19 أكتوبر 2009)

With my all best regards


----------



## السيد احمد (18 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صفى الدين حلمى (18 أبريل 2010)

اليوم من اوله وخيره كتييييييييييييييير...........ربنا يوفقك


----------



## objector (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء واسكنك الجنه مع الصديقين والشهداء وجارى الاطلاع


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (18 أبريل 2010)

احممد بيه
ماشاء الله عليك بجد 
كنت عايزاك تبدئ معايا مشروع تصميم مستشفى 
ارجو منك مساعدتى


----------



## eng_taha_a (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجارى التحميل


----------



## kmbs (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خبير الاردن (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng-Nidal (19 يونيو 2010)

thanks alot to u


----------



## سعيد خلف (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## afattah (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## ahmed bary (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسه وربنا يبارك فيك ويكثر من أمثالك 
ولي رجاء إعادة رفع اللينك الثاني والثالث لأنهم غير موجودين


----------



## abu-islam (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع 
معذرة اللينك الثانى والثالث والسادس غير مفعلين ارجو ان ترفعهم مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ali_haya (7 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you man


----------



## creative eng (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووور وجزاك الله خيرا يااخي


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز وربنا يوفقك 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن الكبره (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن للاسف الروابط لاتعمل برجاء رفعها مرة اخرى​


----------



## مستريورك (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وجاري التحميل


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

لا اعرف كيف اشكرك 

ولكن نقول 

جزاكم الله خيرا وحعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اختلفت الاراء حول نوعية مواسير الصرف بالمنشات الصناعية الموجودة باحد المشاريع 
حيث ان المشروع يشتمل على منشات صناعية عبارة عن ورش صيانة وغسيل وتشحيم سيارات 
وورش لحام وتصنيع خفيفة ومحطة وقود صغيرة وفى نفس الوقت مجموعة من المبانى الادارية 
ومسجد ومستوصف ( عيادة طبية ) صغير وبعض المبانى السكنية 
وعليه فان مواصفات شبكات upvc 

الا ان كان هناك راى لتوحيد نوع انابيب الصرف لتكون من الupvc
ولكن بعض المهندسين عارض هذا الراى واصر على ان تنفذ مواسير الصرف 
بمحطة الوقود وورش السيارات والصيانة من الحديد الزهر 

ارجو مناقشة هذا الموضوع وابداء وجهة نظر الاخوة المشاركين لاستنباط واستخلاص 
راى وخلاصة مبنية على رؤية علمية واضحة اومرجعية الى اكواد عالمية محددة معترف بها 

وارجوان تعود هذه الدراسة والمناقشة بالنفع للجميع


----------



## مهندس احمدقطب (26 ديسمبر 2010)

تم التحميل جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمود سيد سالم الس (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وادعو الله ان يوفق


----------



## mya1963 (9 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Atatri (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alibakor (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## msaad118 (20 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (7 يناير 2012)

ربنا يتقبل منك هاذا العمل الرائع


----------



## محسن فضل (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير

و بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح بأذن الله

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nofal (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## halacivil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا عندي استفسار
هي مش السعودية بتستخدم نظام الصرف one pipe system
طب في حالة معينة بستخدم فيها
two pipe system في السعودية؟؟؟
اصل انا قدامي مشرووع كدة ومش فاهمة ليه تو بايب سيستيييم
ياريت حد يفهمني


----------



## zanitty (18 ديسمبر 2012)

halacivil قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عندي استفسار
> هي مش السعودية بتستخدم نظام الصرف one pipe system
> طب في حالة معينة بستخدم فيها
> ...



لو عندك محطه ro


----------



## نيرر (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الموضوع


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (29 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> لو عندك محطه ro


من عنيا لما اروح بس معلش لسه شايف تعليقك بس مبعتش ليه تقولى على الفايبر ولا الواتس اب


----------



## Abdo_gemy (1 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا بس الروابط مش شغالة دلوقتى معلش لو ياريت تنزلها تانى او روابط جديدة *


----------



## Ihab-b (2 مارس 2013)

ألف شكر على المجهود الكبير ولك جزيل الشكر 
ولكن الروابط لا تعمل أرجو أن تتم إعادة الرفع ولك الأجر


----------



## drmady (2 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## hikal007 (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن أغلب الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## eyadinuae (4 مارس 2013)

يرجى اعادة الرفع ومشكور مقدما


----------

